# The cleansing of Mousillon



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*The cleansing of Mousillon (recruitment thread)*

OK in this rp, you are all the sons of the knights, inexperienced and never been in battle. You have all turned 16 and have just received your first full set of armour whilst your father has trained you to ride and in combat with sword and lance. 

You have guarded the boundaries of your towns with the peasant bowmen and the men at arms or ridden on the patrol with the mounted yeomen yet your villages have never been attacked and there is no honour in protecting the peasantry.

Then in the middle of the day there is a commotion in the town and you rush down to the town centre to find a messenger standing talking to your father surrounded by peasants. The messenger unrolls a scroll and reads

_By proclamation of the King Louen Leoncoeur, the Lionhearted Bearer of the Crown of Brettonia, Champion of the Lady, protector of the Kingdom of Brettonia and Lord of Couronne

The fair land of Brettonia is tainted by the blood and evil of Mousillon. It is a stain upon our history for Landuin's blood has soured and died in its tainted lair. The stoic legend that was Landuin, the finest warrior Brettonia has ever seen, has died through the deceit of his kin. It is time for their treachery to be washed from our gauntlets and for us to raze the city of dishonour to the ground.

For the dead walk free in Mousillon and foul tainted creatures run free through there lands. Sorcerors lurk in the crypt and in darkness the land is filled with horrors whilst the populace is diseased and corrupt. 

Yet most pressing of all, a new knight has come to the fore, dressed all in black with no insignia born upon his shield. For it is said that this kin of Landuin has foresaken all honour and when accosted fand challenged to a duel for the desecration of a holy chapel, dedicated to the glory of the lady, by the Grail Knight Valencione he was smote down by a cowardly arrow apparently loosed by the Black knights own hand.

Such an affront by Mousillon cannot be accepted and thus with the repulsion of the goblin and beastmen armies upon our borders we must turn our attention to the evil within our fair land.

Thus I declare an errantry war to destroy the kingdom of Mousillon once and to declare its land clear of taint once more.

Errantry Knights, the time of waiting is over
Honour and reknown awaits you
So follow the banner of your lord
For we converge on Mousillon from the forest of Arden on the first of next month_

An errantry war, at this moment messengers are running across Brettonia and knights are converging upon the cities of the Lord of the province. Each one of you is from the province of Quenelles that borders onto the Forest of Athel Loren.

Thus you and your father set out with a few companies of your local militia to sign up with the Lord of Quenelles and some wagons of gold and food, your own personal tribute to the war effort.

For more information on the Brettonian Society
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Bretonnia#Provinces_.26_towns

Now guys this is going to be a pretty big rp and it needs a very specific character sheet

*Character sheet*

NameYour first name)
Age:
Appearance:
Name of your father:
Fathers experience: Chances are he will be a fairly seasoned campaigner yet a more detailed history would be mint. He will not be a grail or a questing knight but a normal night of the realms
Name of your town Where you from)
Name of your house: (ie your family name)
Insignia of your house: The icon of quenelles is a unicorn with a fleur de Lys
Name of your horse: Your going to have had your horse for a while
Colours on the barding of your horse: The colours of quenelles are blue and white
Your armour: Your armour will be customised and include your house insignia, what does it look like and what colours are your robes that you wear over it.
Specialisation: Which part of combat , knowledge or inspiration, leadership are you good at. Are you an exceptional rider, great with a lance or a sword
Your hero: Pick your hero, he could be a grail knight from the local chapel, or the lord of Quenelles himself. Tell me why he is your hero.

I'm looking for about 5-12 people. Preferably 8

May the lady protect you


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name: Jean Girard
Age:16
Appearance: Jean is not the tallest of knights at 5'9" though what he lacks in hieght he has made up for in musculature. He has a thin scar above his right eye from dueling practice.
Name of your father:Girard Silvestre Bernard
Fathers experience: Jean's father fought against the Orcs and Goblins when they invaded the fair land of Bretonnia and earned himself the right to his land after besting one of the Orc bosses in single combat. He still bears the scars from that battle after losing his left hand and although he knows his son must go through the trials of knighthood he worries for his safety more than other fathers would.
Name of your town: Riviere
Name of your house: House Bernard
Insignia of your house: A Fleur de Lys entangled by a rose
Name of your horse: Vincent
Colours on the barding of your horse: Blue and red
Your armour: The helmet of the armour has a pointed front and the left pauldron is curled round to cover the front of the helmet from lance strikes. The house insignia is carried on the left breast of Jean's robes which ar a deep crimson.
Specialisation: Duelling. Jean was taught by Lord Geoffrey his fathers closest friend and champion of many of the tournaments in Quenelles
Your hero:Jean's hero is Lord Geoffrey for although he won't admit it Geoffrey is the reason his father survived his duel with the orc that brought him his fame. When his father lost his hand he was unable to fight and Geoffrey fended off the remaining orcs that seeked revenge for the death of their lord.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Accepted, thanks prothor
7 more need however will accept 4 more if necessary


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: William Tolle

Age: 16

Appearance: Of average height around 6'0" but is covered with corded strong muscles. Unlike his father who is quite large, in both muscle and a little fat, William is young and so he is quick and his body is well defined. He has long wavy brown hair and beautiful ocean blue eyes with strong features. 

Name of your father: Wilhelm Tolle

Fathers experience: William's father Wilhelm was much like he was when he was younger, full of quickness and strength and often used his speed more-so then his strength in battles. Wilhelm's father had founded the town that the family now lives in with the rest of his sons and the battles that they had fought to secure the verdant land were fierce. The family was a tight nit group of warriors when the Goblins and Orcs raided Brettonia and were often at the forefront, their groups of knights seen racing through the enemy lines hacking at the enemies below and their war horns blaring. William's own father Wilhelm had led a counter attack into the enemy lines when that battle had seemed lost and without hope and came out on top. That was his father's defining moment and later when the land was calm and at peace again the family returned to their new town that they were given lordship over for their stalwart and heroic deeds.

Wilhelm wants nothing more then to see his son grow up in a time of peace knowing what it is like to grow up fighting for one's life. Yet he sees the fire in his son's eyes and knows that if need be that his training and the natural leadership abilities and courage of the Tolle's will see him through any battle. Yet William is his father's only son and so far the last male descendant of the family, the rest of his cousins being girls, on his shoulders fall the expectations to carry on the family legacy like no one else before him and should he fall in battle before siring a son then the family line will end, this is his father and family's worst fear. 

Name of your town: Stahl Herz

Name of your house: House Tolle

Insignia of your house: A Fleur De Lys with two mighty lions rearing up to attack on either side superimposed over a sword.

Name of your horse: Seig, a thick white stallion. While not as big as most other horses that would be in a lance formation Seig's strength comes in his endurance, speed and excellent footing. He was bred for the Tolle's method of combat, racing through enemy lines at incredible speeds while the rider cuts down everything in their path.

Colours on the barding of your horse: Red and Silver

Your armour: The Tolle's have modified their armor for their specific specialization in combat. A high neck gaurd surrounds the helm but is low enough for the warrior to see well over and down beneath him at those he is attacking. The rest of the armor covering the arms and legs are layered plate armor and the chest plate is missing a small piece around the waist to allow maximum movement but at the cost of protection. The helm of the warrior is tight on the head and has a blunt face with red horsehairs flowing back (think what the greeks had on thier helms).

Their family crest is painted onto their thick round shields and sewn onto the chest of their red robes in silver threads. His horse Seig is covered in light plated armor that is angled so that blows thrown at the horse while it is running are deflected off to the sides.

Specialisation: William specializes in horsemounted combat like the rest of his family, yet not with a lance like most knights in this field but with a longsword and shield. He was taught by his father who is an exceptional rider and swordsman and William is showing signs that he might surpass his father in this field of which Wilhelm is very proud. Yet if dismounted he is still a force to be reckoned with, he was taught how to fight off his horse by his late grandfather who had been dismounted many times and had to fight for himself.

Your hero: William's hero is his Grandfather Robert. The trials that his grandfather had to go through to settle the land they had and to wrest it from the Orcs were great and he looks up to not only his grandfather but the rest of the warriors in his family.



hope this is good Deathbringer!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lets see how this does:

Name: Guy De’Constantin 

Age: 16
Appearance: Broad and tall, Guy has hard cut angular features framed by green eyes and shoulder length dark hair. He has tan-ish skin from constant training and though he can have barbaric tendencies in combat, normally Guy adopts an air of elegance.


Name of your father: Vincent De’Constantin

Fathers experience: Vincent De’Constantin is the second son of five of his father Ferdinand De’Constantin and hailed from the north of Quenelles. Like both of his sons, Vincent rode to battle once he turned sixteen and eventually joined the lance of his older brother Bastien De’Constantin, a recently risen knight of the realm. Where Vincent was a natural leader and good with the lance, Bastien bore the will and faith of a man possessed and the pair saw many battles together; from driving back bands of beastmen to encounters with raiders of chaos warriors who had sought prey outside of the Empire and instead found the knights of Bretonia.
Six years after joining his brother, both would see their third brother become a knight only to hear news of him being butchered by beastmen invading from the east. Both set off to avenge their brother, and in the end found those responsible; led by a brutish creature that towered over the rest and wore vestments of his kills, including the severed head of their brother. Bastien, Vincent, and the knights that rode with them slaughtered the beastmen. Bastien mortally wounded in the end, passed over his lands and duties to Vincent, bearing upon and making him a knight of the realm before passing.

Name of your town: Theriase

Name of your house: Constantin

Insignia of your house: A half grey, half blue unicorne raised up on its hind legs with a gold shield draped over its side bearing a white fluer-de-lys in front of a lance.

Name of your horse: Auguste

Colours on the barding of your horse: The left side is quartered white and blue, the colours of Quenelles; the right side is a dark grey with a blue trim.
Your armour: Broad plate covering his chest and abdomen, spiked grieves on his legs and segmented gauntlets. The rest of Guy’s body is armoured in light chainmail for protection, though it is designed for speed and can generally only protect from glancing blows. Guy’s armour does not have a helmet, as he has not earned the right to bear one yet.
Guy’s robe are grey with a blue trim, the symbol of his family is proudly displayed across the chest of his robe.

Specialisation: Inspiration, exceptional rider


Your hero: Gilles le Breton, the Green Knight. When Guy was young, his brother Lucien De’Constantin gave up his status and became a questing knight in search of the grail. Guy’s father told him that Lucien had encountered Gilles le Breton and had been defeated in a duel, failing in his quest and ultimately dyeing shortly after in battle alongside the Green Knight.
Guy desires to take up the quest for the grail himself and duel with the Green Knight, succeeding where his brother failed and defeating the immortal warrior at the end of his quest.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Name: Lucas d'Altaville

Age: 16

Appearance: Rather short, taking after his mother, rather than his father, although he still has his fathers lantern jaw, and azure eyes. He has the beginnings of a beard, although being a dirty blond, it looks wispy and immature - although the teasings of his 5 elder brothers fail to daunt him. Although short, he is rather broad - living on the river, as the youngest brother, he had more time to mess and play about, and spent his youth fishing rather than lessons in Lordly behaviour, so his well build arms are from rowing, which stood him in good stead for training with his lance. His horse however, is impressive, even by Bretonnian Standards. Rather than the flowing embroidered Caparisons of his other Knights, his steeds armour is a scale mesh, capable of withstanding an axe blow, although his horse is far slower than that of his Compatriots and tires more easily when armoured for war.

Name of your father: Tancred III d'Altaville.

Fathers experience: An old man, with few successes. His only time in war as a spurred knight was defending the lands of his Liege against Norse Raiders, where he recieved an axe blow which severed his leg at the knee, and rendering him useless. However, his achievements were mainly in the economy, the peasants under him not exactly happy, but neither taxed blind. The men of the household were well equipped by the standards of many other families though, commanded by a seasoned former Captain of the Empire, who had married a madame of Bordelaux and settled in his fathers lands.

Name of your town: Altaville, (or High Town). It's a wooden Motte and Bailey, with a stone keep, barracks and armoury, with good trade links due to a nearby tributary.

Name of your house: The family have few records, and instead prefer to be associated with the land they own, and are simply known as D'Altaville.

Insignia of your house: The shield is trimmed with an alternating rampant pegasus and fleur de lys pattern in white and blue. A Quartered field of Dark Green and White with a super imposed Rampant White Tiger. (Means that the bearer is dangerous if aroused, yet his actions are both pure, and for peace. The Blue refers to both Loyalty, and truth. Pegasus is obviously for Quenelle's, but it also shows he is a Messenger, while the FDL is for Purity). http://www.fleurdelis.com/meanings.htm

Name of your horse: Ouragan (Hurricane). A huge black "Percheron", over 19 Hands and a Tonne in weight. Tires easily when armoured, and slower over long distances, but hits like a cannonball. 


Your armour: Bronze Mail, with a Leather Backing, with a Steel Halfplate covering the Torso, shins, shoulders and neck. His helmet is a full face plate, with twin eagles wings. The Torso has a Gold Fleur De Lys etched on. His lower legs have a leather skirt backed by chainmail, covered by green cloth, and a white Trim.
Horse armour.
http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3152/klibanophoroi1il6.jpg

Specialisation: Line Breaker, Typically the center or right side of the lance formation. Powerful arms for the lance. Moderately skilled Rider, but good shieldsman when dismounted. Uses a flanged mace for when the lance is shattered.

Hero: Count Richmonde de Rochefort. A Grail Knight, who leads a hermits life. He is said to appear when trouble is afoot against the Great Drakes of the Grey Mountains. Lucas' mother, Loisa, told him as a child as Richmonde's bravery, where he defended the town against a dragon, and although almost swallowed whole, the light of the lady came to him in a vision, and slew the beast even as it choked on him. Since then, he can be occasionally seen riding whenever the Lord of Quenelle's banner flies.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Name: Denelias d'Seimera

Age: 16

Appearance: small, slight, with blue eyes and brown hair, always quick to smile, always running through the hills hunting bird and rabbits in his free time, so he is a good shot with a bow and a crossbow

Name of Father: Laserizan d'Seimera

Fathers Experience: Lived a long successful life as an Errant but towards the end of the beastmen wars he was hit in the neck by a club, rendering his shield arm useless. he was sent back to recover when the wars ended. His land is quite well supplied and is on the edge of a forest with is plentiful in rabbits, deer and birds. So his land is well supplied and well fed

Name of Town: Seimera (town of life)

Name of House: Delantore (house of war)

Insignia of House: The fleur de lys at the top of the shield and at the bottom a unicorn rearing on some steps

Name of Horse: Senneifeir (nymph of the blade)

Colour of Barding on Horse: red cloth with gold trim overlaying a layer of leather and plate armour, horse helm with two wings flayed off and a fleur de lys carved in the center of the helm

Armour: red robes with underlaying light plate armour with a gold trim, a full face helmet has two wings flayed off in gold, helmet has the fleur de lys carved into the middle and the family insignia is carved into his breast plate

Specialisation: good at hand to hand combat and excels with sword not lance

Hero: Baron Seinfred d'Alles, a man who defended his father in battle from being killed when he was felled by the club blow.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

All of your charactors are fine
We currently have
Prothor: Jean Girard
Vilhelm: William Tolle
Darkreever: Guy De’Constantin
Vaz: Lucas d'Altaville
Fumble Tumble: Denelias d'Seimera

Thats 5, so this rp could go on the road anytime from now
I'm hoping for 3 more though so we have a lance of 8 plus the Cavalier which will be an NPC controlled by me


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Asmodeus D'aerthe

Age: 16

Appearance: Not exceptionally tall at around 6'0, Asmodeus makes up for it with a stout and well muscled body. Striking emerald eyes look out from a fair but stern face, his skin tone is lighter than normal, making Asmodeus seem slightly pallid compared to others his age. A ruffle of light brown hair sits upon his head.

Name of your father:Julius D'aerthe

Fathers experience: Julius is a valiant and stalwart warrior, though with little grandeur or a colourful history. Julius' most notable action was to lead a lance charge against a Beastmen invasion of Athel Loren, he was also one of the knights who pushed the decision to follow after the Beastmen and aid the forest.

Name of your town: Candlekeep

Name of your house: D'aerthe

Insignia of your house: A long sword with a blazing sun above in the background, the fleur de lys pattern repeats itself along the trim.

Name of your horse: Propero, a large white stallion heavily muscled and ideal for explosive charges. Propero can be lightning fast, though only over short distances, built for powerful and decisive charges.

Colours on the barding of your horse: Little coloured barding is visible on Propero, the heavy armour concealing most of the robes. Mostly white with flecks of blue.

Your armour: Asmodeus' armour is restrictive yet very protective. The reinforced armour resembles a small fortification rather than a suit of war; large steel plates overlap his body, the suit of full plate completely encasing his form. A large gorget rises from the chest to protect the neck and base of the helmet. The helmet itself is full face; a pointed grill under two dark eye holes, small metal wings curl from the sides of the helmet. The armour itself is a gleaming silver, polished to an immaculate sheen, sparkling in the sunlight.

Specialisation: Asmodeus usually rides at the front of a lance formation, his bulk and explosive speed ideal for breaking the front ranks. Though an efficient rider, Asmodeus is most skilled with a large Claymore, having more room to swing an manoeuvre the larger weapon on foot, thus he prefers to fight on his feet.

Your hero: Lord Castellen Lyonell. The Grail Knight is known for his righteous hatred of those that would threaten the lands of Brettonia, frequently riding out to help repel all manner of invasions. The relentless warriors most famous exploit was spearing a large and powerful chaos warlord straight from his horse in a mighty lance strike. The Grail knight also went on to fell a fearsome Chaos giant and proved to be a significant force in the counter attack. Asmodeus admires Castellen's absolute refusal to acknowledge fear, no matter the circumstance.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Bors 

Age: 16

Appearance: While standing at 6’3 Bors has a rather imposing stature, however he is rather fat though he often uses this weight to his advantage. He has short curly black hair and large brown eyes, a small piggy nose that is nothing more than a fleshy lump in the centre of his face. A scar splits his lip at the very left end where he had a run in with a feral dog that was quickly fended off by his older brothers. His skin is tanned due to his mother being born in Araby long ago. 

Fathers Name: Lucan.

Fathers Experience: Lucan unlike his youthful son is a rather handsome fellow. He has a mane of shoulder length blonde hair and large blue eyes, freckles cover his nose however these are hard to see. His most famous action was when he led his twelve other sons (Bors was still a mere child) into the flanks of a Beastmen Line, they shattered the small line however three of his sons were lost in the bloody battle. 

Name Of Town: A small village ruled over by Bors uncle, Richard De Generous. 

Name Of Horse: Nasib (Basically Luck, his mother was brought from Araby to, its skin is the darkest black while its mane is a pure white, it wears a blue coat of armour into battle along with a single red horn upon its head)

Your Armour: Mostly segmented armour it covers his upper body and legs while a cloak bearing his families coat of arms (A red cross with a blue rose wrapped around it, two petals falling) on two silver broaches on his wide shoulders. He wears a studded helm (Think the one Maximus wears in the movie Gladiator, I can find a pick if you want) though it does not cover his mouth. 

Specialization: A steady aim he can use a Crossbow to a high rate and thus usually carries one with him, though he is often more seen with his curved sword (A gift from his Great Grandfather who still resides in Araby) with a serpent skin scabbard at his side. 

Hero: Caradoc the Red. This man often spent time with Bors family while the young lad was growing up and thus he has grown to almost worship him as a second father figure, however Caradoc led a small force far to the north and was never heard of again this saddened Bors until he declared him his true hero, vowing never to forget.

Family Name: Palamedes.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wondering but how many others bothered looking for information or images of what Bretonnian knights errant look like? Looking at some of the armours of the various characters, some of them seem really heavy duty and complicated for your first armour as the most basic of armoured Bret cavalry. (Yes game-wise both knights errant and knight of the realm are simply clad in heavy armour, but when I looked on the GW site and compared the two, knights errant appeared to be much lighter armoured.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The basic difference in a GW knight of the realm and errant
Is the errant does not bear a helm however I'm letting it slide, and merely assuming your familys are rather well to do and have thus provided you with the best

Da and CH you are both accepted and thus brings our number to 7
One more to go


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

arggh... i just realised that Knights errant dont have helmets sorry about that, do you want mine to be taken off?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty sure he answered that when he mentioned the differences; keep it if you want or take it out if you want, either way deathbringer said he's letting it slide under the assumption that the family you come from was able to get you an armour that had one.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Reever is completely correct
The action thread will be up by wednesday
Im closing this at 8 people 
SO 1 MORE SLOT anyone who is interested post a charactor


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Im just going to jump in here at the end :grin:

Name: Robert de Paris

Age: 16

Appearance: Tall and slim with shoulder length light brown hair. He has sea-green eyes and is good looking.

Name of your father: Guillaume de Paris

Fathers experience: Guillaume has always been a lover of battle and would seek it desperately. However when he was still young, his father was killed by Beastmen and he became lord of the estate. He has ridden out to battle many times in support of lord and land yet he burns with anger at being forced to give up his chance to go to war and fight in distant places, due to him not trusting his son to look after the land, seeing the boy as a nuisance and saying tha he is filled with strange, unchivalrous ideas.

Name of your town: Biot, a small town with a stone keep situated next to the Forest of Loren on the border with Parravon.

Name of your house: de Paris

Insignia of your house: A rearing white stag on a green background.

Name of your horse: Beren, a black average sized steed with a white mane. He is fast and agile yet unruly.

Colours on the barding of your horse: Green and white trappings with little armour to gain more maneuverability.

Your armour: Robert wears plain plate armour, the only decoration a golden stag's head embossed on the breastplate. He fights bareheaded.

Specialisation: He is a highly skilled swordsman, mounted and on foot. He is also a good rider but hopeless with a lance, often leading him to ignore the lance, much to his father's disgust.

Hero: Robert's hero is his uncle, Jules de Paris. Jules spent much time with Robert as his father had always shown little interest in hiim. From Jules Robert learned to ride and fight and he picked up many of his more "unchivalrous" notions from him. Jules recently left the family keep to quest for the Grail.

That ok?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Name: Bors
> 
> Specialization: A steady aim he can use a Crossbow to a high rate and thus usually carries one with him, though he is often more seen with his curved sword (A gift from his Great Grandfather who still resides in Araby) with a serpent skin scabbard at his side.


"so he is a good shot with a bow and a crossbow"


Sorry Da and fumble just read this. The brettonians see ranged weapons as cowardly and thus no errantry knight would ever bear a crossbow for it would be a shameful thing.


Sarcasm fantastic welcome aboard

Guys the recruitment is closed for now... action thread should be up soon


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be updating tonight or tomorrow however i have obligations to unekpekted and dark reever first and formost
So lets say tomorrow or late tonight for our friends across the pacific

Those of you who may still wish to join may of course post a charactor as our lance is now incomplete by one

ANOTHER CHARACTER IS REQUIRED

Thanks for the excellent first posts everybody.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Firstly hoping you all had a merry christmas
Secondly the rp was updated just before hand this is more of a bump
hope some of you will have time to post in the near future


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi this is another bump... the cleansing of mousillon is most definitely back on the road... we are just waiting on Concrete hero who has said he will post today

however we are depleted member wise with the original loss of prothor and now vaz and sarcasm's mysterious dissapearance

So im putting out the call again.. anyone who fancies taking part in an rp please please please bump up a charactor or this rp may come to an early end.

if your not sure about anything pm me or chances are you can catch me in the chat
Thanks alot guys


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Name:* _Francis du Foret_

*Age:* _23_

*Appearance:* _Great of height, and yet cursed with a wiry frame, bound by little musculature and scraps of tight, alabaster skin. What little flesh there is, bound upon gangling arms. Lean muscle from swordplay but boasting little other traits worthy of the briefest mention. Lank, black hair droops down a sharp brow, hiding azure-blue eyes, unnaturally vibrant against the deathly palour of his face. Mere spatters of stubble adorn his gaunt chin, testimony to his youth and lacking of years._

*Name of your father:* _ Balial du Nord_
*
Fathers experience:* _Harsh, wind-bitten features and a mane of snowy-hair speak of his Kislevite routes. Though reason age for the denial, if not banishment from the snow-bound realm to the North, to the fertile pastures of Bretonnia still remains a mystery. Shunned by many of the noble houses of Bretonnia for such a lowly bloodline, Balial carved out his own lands for gallant service during the Storm of Chaos. Forging his Knightly status from the crucible of war, only to sour upon such a victory whence he realised the forested nature of his offered lands. Savage Beastmen and the vile spawn of the undead roam frequently amongst the twisted boughs of the forest. Deemed as little more than sport by his sons, his eldest Francis.

_*Name of your town:* _Verscalleux_

*Name of your house: *_Though gifted by beasts representative of their nature, elder traditions of Kislev still honoured and true. Balial uses the house name of Callarde for correct Knightly conduct, though still grips feverantly to former customs._


*Insignia of your house:* _The snarling maw of a white-wolf upon the tangle of a forest, with snow-capped peaks gilding the crest_

*Name of your horse:* _ Gilleux _ 

*Colours on the barding of your horse:* _A rich, snowy white dominating the barding, though peppered by deep, regal blue _

*Your armour:* _Bears but naked iron gauntlets, vambrace, greaves, pauldrons and cuisse, functional and devoid of decoration. But sporting a heraldic breastplate of steel, inlaid with the insignia of his father - a bipedal bear - wrought in silver, with gold-filigree adorning its surface.

_*Specialisation:* _ Is a young knight, and so has learnt well along the path of the such a title, with precise skill with a sword: a balanced length of cold, steel shod with a hilt of silver and pommel bulbous with sapphire, sporting the colours of his house. Shirks from lance-charges due to lack of heavy plate mail but fundamentally shy to such brutal warfare, a youthful fear evident to the occurrences of headlong charges, instead preferring hand-to-hand combat._


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Perfect bobss
Once reever has posted i'll slip you in


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys

Sorry for the slow updates, in the middle of trying to finish all my assignments and get them handed in.

So I'm just going to give you the details of the charge, so you can get on with your own posts.

Asmodeus will give the order to charge through the bewildered beast bowmen without lowering your lances. Keeping the lance quite tight should make it quite easy to burst through a thin line, draw swords for a passing if you think it wont slow you down, otherwise abstain. Lower lances after passing through and prefer for impact on the Beastman line. Asmodeus is fully armoured this time so he should be able to provide a pretty weighty tip to the charge.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

mmmm William likes


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes well he'd probably also like rolling in the mud with peasant women; backwater Bretonnians who call themselves nobles do that right?

I mean if your gonna break the barrier between the peasantry and nobility and potentially muddy family lineage might as well go all the way.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ah spoken like a true noble of brettonia, sitting fat and stuffed on his high horse with the rest of his piggish family, his neck barely able to hold the weight of his immense head


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

True noble of Bretonnia yes, but throughout the entirety of the warhammer world there is a giant gap between the peasantry and nobility. Its the same in Bretonnia, the Empire, Cathay, and many of the other empires.


Yeah you can come off as a 'nicer' character who people might like more; but being well liked and being realistic are two separate things. 

We are the sons of Bretonnian nobility, knights taught the edicts of chivalry and honour and bound to protect the people of the land; the nobles who make up the ruling elite and the peasantry servants who will never be anything more than menials tasked with the lowest of duties.


Its like in our worlds history, knights were nobles; those works of fiction where a commoner becomes a noble or a king or a knight are just works of fiction. As cool or nice as they may be, they are sadly not how things honestly work.



I mean in the end, would William ever willingly live amongst peasants? Would he bed or even wed one and bear a child from a peasant? Such things would end his family's line as noble's charged with protecting the land.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i never said he would, and while he may live on the fringes of civilization the trials that one goes through on a day to day basis in those circumstance breed a different kind of noble then Guy might be used to. 

their politics are straightforward and blunt because they have no need for duplicity. they have a higher need for a stronger healthier peasantry and so that class, although far below them, is treated much better because without the peasantry all nobles would be naught. 

instead of spewing their chivalrous ways and morals out of their mouths they let thier actions speak volumes for them more so then any words could. i think we can both agree that actions do speak louder then words and a leader that leads by example will more readily be followed then one who does not. 

while i am not slandering Guy's courage, for he is a knight, William has been brought up where fighting or Brettonia is something that happens on a day to day basis. as i said above this breeds a certain type of person especially among nobles, it is Guy's arrogance that does not sit well with him. 

and while arrogance among the peasants is understandable because of the gap between the two arrogance around other knights is not. as you said knights are meant to protect the land and taught chivalry and honor, being chivalrous or honorable does not include arrogance, in fact i am certain that arrogance would be frowned upon by other more experienced knights.

While William might seem a bit uncouth to Guy he has been taught the ways of the knights of brettonia, honor and chivalry are as much a part of him as they are to Guy. while to Guy it may seem possible for William to marry a peasant it never will be in William's mind, for while he treats his peasants with respect he does not see them on his level, something that Guy must realize. 

truth be told the only thing William does not like is Guy's arrogance and pompous attitude around the rest of the lance. he is an errant like the rest of us and must prove himself like we all do, and like our fathers did before them and so on.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, if your taught to fight at the head, where the greatest glory will be and where your able to bring the most death to the enemy you'd go for it to.

For the most part, chivalry implies bravery, honour, courtesy, honesty, and gallantry. (Though thats simplifying it quite a bit.) We're all errants, so we all are gonna exemplify bravery, courtesy should be a challenge for all of us, and we haven't had much chance to be gallant for women.

Guy's been going right for the honour bit; the honour of leading, the honour of fighting at the head. Guy is a bit arrogant, not hard to argue that; pompous though, he hasn't really been exaggerating his importance all that much (if at all.) Not that I remember anyway; if he has, well can't be helped, he's young and has a lot to live up to, between his desires and the deeds of his family.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

aye, agreed we all do, how they all deal with it is their own. expectations are tough, especially when you must live up to those of your forefathers who were great in thier own right.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> Hey guys
> Asmodeus will give the order to charge through the bewildered beast bowmen without lowering your lances. Keeping the lance quite tight should make it quite easy to burst through a thin line, draw swords for a passing if you think it wont slow you down, otherwise abstain. Lower lances after passing through and prefer for impact on the Beastman line. Asmodeus is fully armoured this time so he should be able to provide a pretty weighty tip to the charge.


Squabbles aside
Can we get some posts in so we can move on a bit


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

ADVERT FOR NEW MEMBERS

With the loss of bobss and the current silence of fumble though i still pray for his return.

I really could do with a few new charactors in this rp. The first page of the recruitment thread shows you the subject and the charactor sheet.

I'd be delighted if any of you could post a charactor even in this difficult time with exams.

Any questions pm me


----------

